
Finishing Touches Applied to Foster and Partners' Apple Campus 2 - at-fates-hands
http://www.archdaily.com/801268/finishing-touches-applied-to-foster-and-partners-spaceship-apple-campus-2-cupertino-california
======
B1FF_PSUVM
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=610761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=610761)

The Curse of a New Building (steveblank.com)

51 points by coglethorpe 2767 days ago

(The C.N.Parkinson chapter is particularly recommended. Can't go wrong with
the whole book, too.)

~~~
perilunar
Yes, I've wondered if Parkinson’s Law of Buildings means this is a sign of
peak Apple. Still, with so much cash they can enjoy a long, leisurely decline.

------
Animats
In the close-ups[1], there's a certain similarity to the Capitol Records
building in LA.[2]

[1]
[http://images.adsttc.com/media/images/584d/bf80/e58e/ceb1/9a...](http://images.adsttc.com/media/images/584d/bf80/e58e/ceb1/9a00/0176/slideshow/ap8.jpg?1481490296)
[2]
[https://c6.staticflickr.com/1/85/231565581_a59f51aec5_b.jpg](https://c6.staticflickr.com/1/85/231565581_a59f51aec5_b.jpg)

------
cmbailey
> A new drone video, captured by aerial videographer Matthew Roberts earlier
> this month, shows the 'Research and Development' facility..., the 'tantau
> roof' on the security kiosk in place,... landscaping taking place both
> within the "spaceship's" courtyard...

Fascinating what's possible by one man and his drone without any corporate
authorization. As I was watching I first thought this was an official release,
it looked so slick. We will see more like this. On balance I like the
implications for public transparency.

------
keeganjw
I definitely read this as "Foster and Parents" and was very confused. But
dope, campus looks good!

